# Makng soap in larger batches



## JN (Nov 4, 2011)

I currently make a 7 pound batch of soap that I mix in an Oster free standing mixer. The batch fits perfectly in the mixing bowl and is so easy. While it's mixing I can clean up and get molds ready. Nice. I'm curious how other soap makers mix larger batches? I have a lot of soap making to do so making up bigger batches would be great. 

Also...have any of you ever added fresh citrus to your soap? I was thinking about pureeing a fresh lemon (rind and all) and adding it to my soap. I thought it would be pretty, smell great, and be very cleansing but I'm wondering if it gets nasty in the soap over time. Or if the acid from the lemon juice messes up the soap process in any way. ?


----------



## a4patch (Oct 7, 2009)

Any fresh or blended foods I have ever tried (other than oats,cormeal, clay) has turned gross.

We make batches of 340oz of oils, not including GM or lye. I use Soap Calc to create a batch that used a 16oz bottle of Fragrance. (I use less of EO) .

http://www.soapqueen.com/bath-and-body-tutorials/cold-process-soap/cold-process-with-a-twist/

This site will show you the formula to know ounces of soap. Length x width x height x .55 = approximate soap in ounces I knew 340 oz would make a large batch. I then measured what finished size I wanted my bars to be. With this measurement I decided how many logs across I would have. Then I determined the length of the log. This gave me the finished size of the mold. My DH made the mold to fit my specific measurements. Our batches make 90 bars.

Hope this helps.


----------



## Kalne (Oct 25, 2007)

Our 'big' batch is 225 ounces of oil and makes 60 bars but I need help pouring it. I can handle the next size down, 180 ounces and 48 bars but it's difficult if I have to divide for colors. Right now I have an assistant (ds) but if ever I don't I'll have to stick to the smaller batches. Our 32 bar, 120 oz batch is easy peasy.


----------



## swgoats (May 21, 2010)

You could use the juice in place of your water (I or milk), but the smell wouldn't survive processing. You can also sprinkle dried rind on top of the soap. You'd want to add fragrance to get the citrus smell. I do know one guy who added fresh fruit to his melt and pour and it molded


----------



## MF-Alpines (Mar 29, 2010)

I've tried larger batches, but really like my 7 lb batch.


----------



## sherridi (Jul 11, 2011)

I don't make large batches, but in answer to the lemon question, I found this video interesting:


----------



## Greylady (Mar 28, 2012)

Learned that Rose Petals Mold!


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

Once I had my molds, I poured one mold at a time for awhile, then 2, then 3....what I found was that although pouring 2 saved me a lot of time, pouring 3 didn't because it was at the very end of my strength, my swirling ability and I was not moving to all in the pot swirls or plain soaps.

So much in soap nobody can help you with.

My question, is adding zest or the actual lemon itself better label appeal than adding lemon essential oils? Because if when reading a label, if you saw this on the soap, would you then go "Oh I have to have this, I really want real lemons and not just essential oils" because at some point you have to go why? Just because we can is that really going to help the soap or your business. So many don't have good basic recipes so they fix the problems in their soap by tweaking it with stuff...why not work on a super recipe and then add stuff that is going to give you excellent label appeal. In jumping on the silk bandwagon for awhile, not one customer was impressed, not one said "wow silk in the soap I am going to buy that" and none of my testers could tell the difference..all I really got was "Silk in your soap" WHY???? With a crazy I have 3 heads sort of look 

So my question to you is why do you want to put this in your soap?


----------



## JN (Nov 4, 2011)

Thanks for all of the info.

I guess I was thinking "lemon in the soap...Yum!" Prob because I love lemon. lol. Yeah, Lemon EO and topping it off with some dried lemon rind would probably do the trick just as well. The benefits of lemon eo with the dried rind as a finishing touch for eye appeal.

Also...when I mean a larger batch, I was thinking of doubling my recipe (because I have 2 sets of molds) but then it wouldn't fit into my mixer. So what would I use/how could I mix it? Vicki You mix yours in buckets right? What kind of mixer do you use? 

Thanks!


----------



## a4patch (Oct 7, 2009)

You can mix in a steel pan (not to be used with food) and a stick blender. This is what we use with our large batches and have used the same one for the last 5 years.


----------



## Kalne (Oct 25, 2007)

Ditto.....we use large, cheap, stainless stock pots and a stick blender.


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

Yes I use buckets, both a 3.5 and 5 gallon bucket fit into my sink. I use a Waring Stick Blender, Target carries the Waring Pro, and excellent stick blender.


----------



## JN (Nov 4, 2011)

Thanks. I have a stick blender and good 5 gal buckets I keep for storage and such. I'll have to give this a try.


----------



## a4patch (Oct 7, 2009)

One thing to keep in mind with any bucket or pot. The wider the pot or bucket the less chance of the soap coming up too far on your stick blender. So, if you have two to choose from, pick the wider one and it will give you a more shallow depth and less chance of the soap coming up up into the motor of the stick blender....rolleyes: learn from others mistakes)


----------



## Greylady (Mar 28, 2012)

Is there such a thing as a wide 5 gallon bucket? I am finding I need a bigger bucket for my vicki mold recipe!


----------



## tlcnubians (Jan 21, 2011)

Like Kathy, we use stainless steel stock pots. I can make a recipe using up to 196 ounces of oils in one of my bigger pots.


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

The 3.5 gallon buckets at home depot are perfect Betty, they hold 350 ounces of total oils/fluid and lye...or two molds filled as slabs. You do have to move to a 5 gallon bucket to pour two molds filled as logs. No I have not found a wide 5 gallon bucket. I was using a 7 gallon bucket, but it was dangerous  For me and my new floor 

Why I like buckets, they have little ridges with actual slots to put your fingers in around the bottom of the buckets, makes pouring so easy and stable, plus they fit in my sink, and don't scratch up my porcelain. On my FB wall I have a link to the article on my soap company and new store, she did a great job, and one has me pouring during our soap class from the bucket into the last mold.


----------



## Greylady (Mar 28, 2012)

I like the buckets for that same reason.


----------

